# New Member - Profitec Pro 500



## BH471 (Sep 25, 2020)

So I posted in the new members sections for some advice but didn't manage to get any but after a trip to Bella Barista and some excellent customer service (Thanks David) I finally have my new machine. I think my mind was made up before I got there but it was still a worth while trip anyway.

I am now the proud of owner of a Profitec Pro 500


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Whoop! Happy new machine and welcome to the forum! Well worth the trip to BB then 😁 😁


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Congrats! Have you thought about adding the flow control kit?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Any thoughts on upgrading the grinder at some point?


----------



## BH471 (Sep 25, 2020)

Stanic said:


> Congrats! Have you thought about adding the flow control kit?


 Not really, maybe in the future though.



MediumRoastSteam said:


> Any thoughts on upgrading the grinder at some point?


 I do but I blew most of my budget on the machine in the end, buy right and buy once and all that. I'm thinking a Eureka Specialita though.

I have just ordered an IMS basket and shower screen which should be with me this week.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## BH471 (Sep 25, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> View attachment 46288


 I'm sure it's good but I'm really not a fan of its looks...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

BH471 said:


> Not really, maybe in the future though.


 yeah, it is worth it 👍


----------



## BH471 (Sep 25, 2020)

So, I'm now looking at a grinder to go along side the Pro 500. I want something simple/classic, compact and quiet.

Ideally I think I would have gone for the matching Profitec Pro M54 but I cant find it in the UK. I'm looking around the £500 mark and currently thinking the Rocket Faustino, I know they are small burrs but I like the looks and it's quiet but the touch screen worries me.

I have considered the Niche Zero but don't like the looks, the Ceado E5P but it's quite big, MACAP M2D but it's quite loud and Eureka Specialita but again I'm not sold on the looks.

Any other suggestions would be much appreciated?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

BH471 said:


> So, I'm now looking at a grinder to go along side the Pro 500. I want something simple/classic, compact and quiet.
> 
> Ideally I think I would have gone for the matching Profitec Pro M54 but I cant find it in the UK. I'm looking around the £500 mark and currently thinking the Rocket Faustino, I know they are small burrs but I like the looks and it's quiet but the touch screen worries me.
> 
> ...


 I struggle to think of any. I.e: needs to be quiet, small, pretty and without a touch screen. And cost up to £500. You'll struggle.

also, do worry about retention. Some commercial grinders adapted for home use can retain a lot of grinds in the burr chamber and chute which will only end in your cup next time you grind.


----------



## BH471 (Sep 25, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I struggle to think of any. I.e: needs to be quiet, small, pretty and without a touch screen. And cost up to £500. You'll struggle.
> 
> also, do worry about retention. Some commercial grinders adapted for home use can retain a lot of grinds in the burr chamber and chute which will only end in your cup next time you grind.


 Hmmm, I'm obviously just too picky! Thanks though.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Get the black niche zero and don't look at it 😁


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Depending on how many coffee's you make, Have you considered a hand grander, Small, Compact, Quiet, Very little retention.


----------

